# Black Flies



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok,
so I go to spray my one tank tonight and as I spray I'm horrified to see the tank literally crawl with small black flies. They are small (bigger then a spring) black and have wings. 
A. Should I be worried?
B. Whats causing them?
I'm guessing they are what I've seen referred to before as Fungus Gnats?
The tanks is a 12x12x18 Zoo Med that has basically just beeing sitting and growing in the past 5-6 months. No frogs in it yet.

How do I get rid of this....plague?  and would they be eaten if there was frogs in the viv?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Leave them in there, the frogs will eat them.


----------



## gothic dart frog (Jan 16, 2011)

DO NOT LEAVE THEM THERE! imediately clean the tank and get new sub strait, it is very possible that those bugs are paracites and can cause harm to or kill your frog


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ignore the alarmist above, they are fine.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

gothic dart frog said:


> DO NOT LEAVE THEM THERE! imediately clean the tank and get new sub strait, it is very possible that those bugs are paracites and can cause harm to or kill your frog


What makes you say that? They're probably just gnats.

Quite common...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

If they are indeed Fungus Gnats your frogs will take care of the problem for you.
I `ve had them before, they usually just go away on their own.
Again, if that`s what they are.

John


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> What makes you say that? They're probably just gnats.
> 
> Quite common...


Agreed.

If you really want, there's always CO2 bombing it...


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys...the tank doesn't have any inhabitants yet so as long as they aint causing any plant issues, they can do whatever they want. Thanks alll for assuaging my fears


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Just about every viv I've set up has had a "bloom" of Fungus Gnats. Just about when you think you're going to have to live with them, is passes.
Doug


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

gothic dart frog said:


> DO NOT LEAVE THEM THERE! imediately clean the tank and get new sub strait, it is very possible that those bugs are paracites and can cause harm to or kill your frog


Seriously!? What makes you say that? What experience do you have that lead to this conclusion?


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

What kind of substrate are you using? If you're using potting soil, then those are probably gnats.


----------

